# Quickest way to pull a spigot from a hub.



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd like to ask you residential pros how you remove an old piece of cast from a hub and how long you think it should take? Melt it? Grind it? Special tool? Oxy set up? I use a grinder and my worn out small wheels to get In there then a chisel. Just wondering if there's an easier way.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Drill holes in the lead all the way around. 1/4" seems to work well for me. 

Stock up on bits. You'll break a few. The least bit of wavering around and the bit will hang up on the cast and snap off pretty quick.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

If its lead, I usually drill it out. Doesn't take long


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

**** you beat me to it. You will break a bit or two if your not careful


----------



## Alppit (Feb 12, 2015)

I do the drill bit method too. I've been on a job or two at the old company where other mechanics would burn them out with the torch but it was a mess, smoked like hell, smelled aweful and didnt seem too safe to me at least.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I used same method but if I could grind off pipe flush with hub I would that way you are drilling straight . You will have less bit breakage.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I found it. I knew I had the tool years ago but it was lost. It is a "pickout" tool. Looked almost like a small nail puller or "cat claw" that I drove into the joint and it was shaped to get leverage on the lead to pull it out. Since we stopped pouring lead the guys thought I had a neat set of chisels and they were used as such. I still have the yarning irons and a set of inside and outside caulking irons. I pulled the lead pot out the other day to make trot line weights.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Snap it... no hub coupling and pvc rest of the way..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Snap it... no hub coupling and pvc rest of the way..



Not always an option


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

TXPlumbBob said:


> I found it. I knew I had the tool years ago but it was lost. It is a "pickout" tool. Looked almost like a small nail puller or "cat claw" that I drove into the joint and it was shaped to get leverage on the lead to pull it out. Since we stopped pouring lead the guys thought I had a neat set of chisels and they were used as such. I still have the yarning irons and a set of inside and outside caulking irons. I pulled the lead pot out the other day to make trot line weights.



How could i find such a tool that you speak of?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I repair old ci all of the time and I have never poured a joint


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

themavinator, 

There are a couple of guys out there making caulking and yarning tools. They do not have a pickout tool listed but the two I saw forge their own by hand so making one would probably not be a big deal to them. Search "lead caulking irons" and see what comes up.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I have one of those tools I picked up from the flea market. It's curved about 5 or 7" long and has a big hole in it by the handle...never got that one working.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I fixed your thread title . . . it was driving me crazy.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

If it's lead I drill it out. Doesn't usually take to long. As long as you have a clear shot to get the drill all the way around the hub.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I drive a screwdriver or chisel thru the lead and pry it out


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

sparky said:


> I drive a screwdriver or chisel thru the lead and pry it out


Yes. Drill a whole first. If you can wiggle the pipe back and forth and around and around, you can sometimes mash the lead enough to pry the whole thing out in one or two pieces.


----------

